
The oldest live camera on the internet.  Over 20 years now - dedalus
http://www.fishcam.com/
======
brudgers
History: [https://sites.google.com/a/montulli.org/about-
fishcam/Home/h...](https://sites.google.com/a/montulli.org/about-
fishcam/Home/history)

